# Am I the only One who has 1000's of stored Knitting Patterns?!!!?



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

My laptop has been getting really slow recently, so I decided to clear a lot of the storage I have on it. I am astounded at the amount of knitting patterns I have stored on my 'favourites' list. If I live to be a hundred, I'll never knit them all! I'm trying to delete them from the list, but I have been working on it for the last couple of days, and it's endless. I think it will take me several weeks to make a dent! It's actually quite shameful!  

I have thought about just deleting the lot, without looking at them - but just can't quite bring myself to do it. Besides, I'm posting all the free ones onto KP for you all - it's nice to be able to give something back. I've had so many lovely free patterns and advice from everyone on this forum.

So, am I the only one, or are there others of you out there?

Look out for the free patterns. I'll put them on daily, if I can manage it - although I may have to take the odd day of rest.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

You're not alone. I don't collect yarn but I do patterns and categorise them. Some patterns are huge files which will eat up your storage. I'm also clearing out


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't think you are the only one. I have many stored in my favorites, but probably even more saved on a flash drive! I too have started going through them bit by bit to discard the ones I will probably never make


----------



## Gailp (Nov 11, 2011)

I too have a huge collection of patterns! What I do is print out the ones I think I may one day make and then put them in binders by category. You can get those plastic page protectors at any office supply store. I love all my patterns!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a massive collection of patterns and it grows on a daily basis.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have hundreds of knitting magazines and patterns from the Internet. I have saved many patterns from KP also. I will never be able to knit everything that I had planned on knitting in my life time. lol


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

My personal solution has been to send the patterns to myself in an email. I then move it to a file in my Hotmail account. that way, they are not on my computer taking up space and if ever my computer crashes, they are all safe. Plus, I can retrieve a pattern anywhere I go.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I do that, too... save every pattern I like. It is just way too easy!! 

But, on a related matter, does anyone besides me feel slightly - embarrassed - when you try to save a pattern, and the computer asks if you want to replace the file you already saved the week before with the one you are saving now? In other words, you have saved so many patterns that you've lost track of which ones you already have?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I do that, too... save every pattern I like. It is just way too easy!!
> 
> But, on a related matter, does anyone besides me feel slightly - embarrassed - when you try to save a pattern, and the computer asks if you want to replace the file you already saved the week before with the one you are saving now? In other words, you have saved so many patterns that you've lost track of which ones you already have?


I do that too but it just proves I really liked the pattern 

I also store patterns on cd's.


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh yes, I have done that with a couple of dishcloth patterns. On my lunch hour if I see a pattern I save it and email it to myself at home. When I get home I save it on my laptop. Twice, at least, I've gotten that message and realize I've already retrieved and sent myself that pattern


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

I started saving mine as a PDF file, they us less space that way.


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No!  :thumbup:


----------



## mythreads (Sep 20, 2013)

I bought two separate hard drives, one for crochet and knit patterns and one for machine embroidery patterns. Works great, can collect as much as I like, but again I too do not think I will live long enough to do half of them, lol


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I can see I'm not alone. Phew! I too have emailed myself the same patterns many times. I am currently sending all the 'favourites' list in emails to the main computer, then I will upload them under my computer file named 'knitting patterns' - what else?! :-D I just hope it doesn't slow down the computer too much - or my DH might have something to say about that! He types his estimates on it for work. He's already horrified at the amount of emails I am sending to the computer as he links into it with his mobile, lol! Plus, he knows what I am doing when he's not around - he can see all the emails I am sending :lol:


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am the same way! I have so many patterns that I know I will never be able to knit them all. I was thinking the same thing yesterday, that I need to read over my favorites and delete some of them. I am going to hate doing it!


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I probably have more - but I used to collect knitting magazines at one point. I'm not sure I even used one pattern - well, maybe I did, I don't recall for sure - but I liked to have them and just look through on my way to the uni... when it was too dark to read in the winter mornings...


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a 250M external drive that's nearly full. Plus scads of patterns saved to Pinterest and saved in Evernote. I don't print patterns unless I'm going to use them and then I only save them in a notebook if I think I'll knit it again aloing with my notes. Otherwise, into the recycling bin!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the same amount or more so I put my on a usb stick (32)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I like Perfect Disk 11 (up to 12.5 now). Under the Space Management tab there is a Duplicates finder button in the first section "box". When I tap on Analyze (for either machine...talking about 2 different computers), it looks through all of the fixed storage (usually C drive for those who haven't had me build their computer). I don't have many duplicate pattern files this way.

There is a 30 day free trial (sorry Macs and Linux, I don't think you can use this program...I'm only using it for a MS Windows run OS) for PerfectDisk by Raxco.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

have a different kind of problem. I print out the pattern, then put in sheet protector, then in a binder. sounds great - but problem is I now have about 10 binders. Now I need to take the time to open binders, and start putting patterns in different piles, and see if I can make some sense of it all. anyone have any ideas for me. 
] My DH says, yes, quit printing. Now I'm finding more patterns are in the pdf, or what ever that is, and I haven't figured that one out yetm so that stops my printing.


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

You're definitely not alone Kerry Anne, apart from my CV and a few pics, knitting patterns is all I've got on my laptop. I've got folders within folders of them. Don't think I could ever knit them all, but won't delete any 'just in case' lol


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I have 9,145 patterns stored in my Ravelry librairy only.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Carole, I'm in the same boat. I saved them and when I want to make a hat, then I go to my hat file and look through them to see which one I want to make, then I print it out. Now, I have Baby items and children seperated from the adult patterns. I find it easier to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I love collecting patterns even though I won't knit them. SOrt of like recipes.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Nope. It appears that you are not alone. I have tons of magazines - I am considering letting some go to new homes but not my Vogue Knitting. I've been a non-stop subscriber since '82.
I have patterns stored on the hard drive on this computer and I have two external hard drives as well.
I recently checked my memory levels and found that I also have almost 40,000 photos as well.
Eeek.
That's what happens when you are addicted to yarn and cameras. When I take film photos I even scan them in to save them and share them online.
Oh well.
Over to my comfy chair for some hat knitting - I'm making beanies in all the Michigan team colors. You know, like those Detroit Lions, UofM, Mich State, and the list goes on....
Gotta get me some Detroit Tigers blue and orange, though.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Magazines? Too many, but all subscriptions are STOPPED!
Books? Too many, but I now satisfy my yearnings by just adding titles to my Amazon wishlists. I may buy a book every other year or so.
Print-outs? Too many - from before I knew enough about the computer to save them any other way. Of late, I print only the one I have the needles/hook and yarn in hand to start. Some, I don't even print; I just scrawl down what I need and get to work on it.
Ravelry? I haven't looked, but I know there are too many.
Saved electronically? Someone told me about DropBox, but my collection overfilled it immediately! I'm too cheap to purchase more room on it. The last time I transferred my files between computer and portable hard-drive, the status window said there were over eight thousand files. It's a rare day that I don't add more to the collection.

My name is Jessica-Jean, and I have too many patterns.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

My problem is I have tons of crochet patterns. I have so many magazines and single patterns and hardback books that I am having to get rid of them.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

susankschutz said:


> Nope. It appears that you are not alone. I have tons of magazines - I am considering letting some go to new homes but not my Vogue Knitting. I've been a non-stop subscriber since '82.
> I have patterns stored on the hard drive on this computer and I have two external hard drives as well.
> I recently checked my memory levels and found that I also have almost 40,000 photos as well.
> Eeek.
> ...


Hello there fellow Michigan knitter. You are very close to my home.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Magazines? Too many, but all subscriptions are STOPPED!
> Books? Too many, but I now satisfy my yearnings by just adding titles to my Amazon wishlists. I may buy a book every other year or so.
> Print-outs? Too many - from before I knew enough about the computer to save them any other way. Of late, I print only the one I have the needles/hook and yarn in hand to start. Some, I don't even print; I just scrawl down what I need and get to work on it.
> Ravelry? I haven't looked, but I know there are too many.
> ...


So, KP is a reverse help site? We are collectors and proud of it! <G>


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

buttons said:


> Carole, I'm in the same boat. I saved them and when I want to make a hat, then I go to my hat file and look through them to see which one I want to make, then I print it out. Now, I have Baby items and children seperated from the adult patterns. I find it easier to find what I'm looking for.


I have file patterns too. I had to stop printing patterns off in the end because it was costing a bomb in printer ink! I have five files, containing different projects in each.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> So, KP is a reverse help site? We are collectors and proud of it! <G>


Yes, we are all addicts, but I don't think KP is the place to heal, lol! We just support each other and carry on collecting :lol:


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Magazines? Too many, but all subscriptions are STOPPED!
> Books? Too many, but I now satisfy my yearnings by just adding titles to my Amazon wishlists. I may buy a book every other year or so.
> Print-outs? Too many - from before I knew enough about the computer to save them any other way. Of late, I print only the one I have the needles/hook and yarn in hand to start. Some, I don't even print; I just scrawl down what I need and get to work on it.
> Ravelry? I haven't looked, but I know there are too many.
> ...


I think we are all addicted to collecting - and for me it's not just knitting patterns and knitting books. I have shelves of books that I have never read (but intend to - and to be fair, I am working my way through them), I have so many clothes that they won't fit in my wardrobe and drawers (but I do intend to wear them - just got to lose a few pounds in weight first) - and the list goes on. I am planning to de-clutter - I just need to find the time, lol!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Gailp said:


> I too have a huge collection of patterns! What I do is print out the ones I think I may one day make and then put them in binders by category. You can get those plastic page protectors at any office supply store. I love all my patterns!


I was thinking there's no one like me when you showed up! I have almost a dozen 3-ring binders (some 3-5" wide!!) of neatly protected patterns that I couldn't possibly knit if I live to be 1,000! Go figure... even knowing I'm sock-crazy didn't stop my insanity; however, not being able to figure out a printer problem has. PHEW!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh my are you kidding, the only one? Don't we all do this to a certain extent?


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I do that, too... save every pattern I like. It is just way too easy!!
> 
> But, on a related matter, does anyone besides me feel slightly - embarrassed - when you try to save a pattern, and the computer asks if you want to replace the file you already saved the week before with the one you are saving now? In other words, you have saved so many patterns that you've lost track of which ones you already have?


Hee Hee that sounds like me x


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have binders full of patterns I have downloaded...not to mention the baskets of patterns, and a bookshelf with more knitting books than I could possibly ever use in this lifetime...or the next! And, I subscribe to two knitting magazines, too!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I hate to say it but i more free and brought patterns, if I live to be a hundred I still won't get through them all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

I am the same I love patterns 
vera


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

If "some day" ever gets here, I'll have the patterns to use! I've printed them from the newspaper and online over the years - notebooks full of them now!!


----------



## Laura Reilly (Mar 13, 2013)

1000's - yes! I collect them when I have insomnia and all other times too. I have a "knitting patterns" folder on the hard drive at home and in the office and a back up for both. I try to glean patterns off websites in either a document form or pdf file.
I rationalize this way: I have a place where we (myself and whomever is next on the "knit-list") can go shopping for a pattern that really works. The patterns are jumbled, and, one day, I may sub-categorize into accessories, sweaters, shawls, lace, socks etc.
Happy pattern hunting!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

We can always pass our hoards of knitting patterns down to family when we pass on. I'm sure they'll love that, lol!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I do that, too... save every pattern I like. It is just way too easy!!
> 
> But, on a related matter, does anyone besides me feel slightly - embarrassed - when you try to save a pattern, and the computer asks if you want to replace the file you already saved the week before with the one you are saving now? In other words, you have saved so many patterns that you've lost track of which ones you already have?


LOL, I've done that many times.
I had so many patterns, that I've saved them in different categories- baby (I need to sub divide this into baby and child soon!!), afghans &homeware, scarves shawls hats & gloves, summer sweaters, winter sweaters, mens, socks, teddies & toys, spinning, miscellaneous & techniques, and workshops.!!!
I have even considered re dividing into crochet and knitting.
And these are just the ones on my laptop- not even counted the bought and printed leaflets and books.
HELP!


----------



## Taipan1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I see I'm in good company. I've been printing off a lot of patterns and putting them in shields to put in binders. Haven't gotten them categorized yet, though.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I also have a very large collection of patterns; hard copy and on the computer. I save what I can to iBooks, but some have to be saved as a favorite. I love looking at older magazines, so I have too many of them also. I shop for patterns when I feel guilty looking at yarn


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Of course you aren't  And I'm sure I'm not the only one who appreciates you sharing what you have stored. I'm thinking about transferring mine to an external hard drive, just haven't done so yet, too busy playing with wool instead.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

If you save them to a good-size memory stick, you'll be able to save as many as you like (even duplicates).You'll probably never run out of room. Just transfer them all on in one stroke. Only problem is that you'll spend days deciding what pattern to make when you want to knit something. I'd rather have the pleasure of perusing all the treasures I liked than deleting some to gain memory space on my computer. I think many of us are "pattern" hoarders....and love it.


----------



## Apbarr (Sep 14, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Magazines? Too many, but all subscriptions are STOPPED!
> Books? Too many, but I now satisfy my yearnings by just adding titles to my Amazon wishlists. I may buy a book every other year or so.
> Print-outs? Too many - from before I knew enough about the computer to save them any other way. Of late, I print only the one I have the needles/hook and yarn in hand to start. Some, I don't even print; I just scrawl down what I need and get to work on it.
> Ravelry? I haven't looked, but I know there are too many.
> ...


This is great Jessica -Jean!

I have the same issue but what if you can't find a particular pattern again and then you find just the right yarn? It's too hard to try to find it online. You have to save the patterns! You must bookmark, save, etc.! lol


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

no your not- I'm going through all my printed patterns and bought the clear protectors to put them in 200 in a box.....well I bought 2 boxes and need another....yes there was some duplicates...knitting and crocheting patterns...just call me obsessed


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

You are not alone! I too have several and have been deciding which ones to keep and which ones to delete! What a dilemma!


----------



## loriocarlson (Dec 17, 2011)

You are not alone! I am working on it- only hundreds at this point but that does not count the number of magazines. I have boxes of yarn as well. Shameful? How about inspiring and I never tell my husband how bad it is?


----------



## MargaretEllen (Dec 12, 2011)

I save and print off the patterns I like. I have multiple sclerosis and on a not very good day I look through my patterns and to a 'to do' list. They don't necessarily get done but it's therapy for me when I am not feeling too well. It's like I tell my husband going into the yarn shop is colour therapy and good for my health. He says it's never good on his wallet but pays just the same bless him.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

You are definitely not alone, I also have loads of greeting card downloads and I'll never use them all unless I live till I'm about 200.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm with you. Sometimes I spend more time going through my pattrerns than I do knitting.


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought a 8mg storage stick and put my patterns on that.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

You are definitely not alone. I don't have an exact count, but I seem to have an awful lot of patterns for someone who has only been knitting since December! Add in the collection of patterns I have in books & others I have printed out & some that people have given me... oh dear. 
To be fair, there are times when I'm looking for something very specific, e.g. market bags. I find a ton of patterns, but not one which matches all of my requirements. I've been experimenting with sort of splicing them... you know, this element from this pattern, that one has a better handle, etc. 
But, still... I have way more patterns than I could possibly make, especially since so many of them are shawls!


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I started saving mine as a PDF file, they us less space that way.

how do you do that, it is a great idea, I often print them out, and put into a filing cabinet, now I cant shut that either.

HELP

Di


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Not thousands, but definitely hundreds!


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

You're not alone Kerry Anne! I store a few on computer, but print out most . . . lots of paper!! I store them in a file under categories. Even have knitting books that belonged to my grandmother (I'm almost 80). Can't part with them.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I also have lots and they are in sub folders of type of knitting ie. shawls, women's, baby,toys etc. they are stored on an external and I will put them on to a disc at a later date.... :thumbup:


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yarn Happy said:


> I started saving mine as a PDF file, they us less space that way.


Yes, that is a good start. I will also scan the patterns that I like in magazines. Then I can get rid of the magazine. I've even done that with patterns on books an then sold the book. When I have a good many of them I burn them onto a CD and then I can delete them off of my computer and don't have paper or binders taking up room. A removeable hard drive is also good for this purpose. They are cheap and store a lot.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that is why my computer is slow also. I not only have them saved to 'favorites', I also have some saved on the hard drive...and then there are the ones I printed out. I'd better be a cat, I'll need at least 9 lives to get through all the patterns.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

been through before most of us are pattern hoarders even better if they are free. I have 3 in ring binder full of free patterns then I stared saving them on the computer. I put them on the desk top if I can them my hubby when I get too many of them on the screen he puts them in the folders he set up depending on what they are.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Judy C. said:


> You're not alone Kerry Anne! I store a few on computer, but print out most . . . lots of paper!! I store them in a file under categories. Even have knitting books that belonged to my grandmother (I'm almost 80). Can't part with them.


I don't blame you - I wouldn't want to part with knitting patterns that had been handed down. How super! I wish I had some of my Nan's knitting patterns.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

You are not alone. I too have loads of patterns that need to be sorted.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

No, you are not alone. It is so easy to just click and save that if something looks nice we figure down the road we will knit it. I have sewing and quilting patterns also. I have to clean up my system . But I try and not save them because I have printed so many and have yet knitted any of them. Try putting them on a stick and that will clean up your hard drive. Or ask yourself am I going to start that project today, if not don't keep it, there will be more down the road.


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

If it was ONLY knitting patterns !!! I collect crochet patterns, patchwork patterns, dolls patterns, paperwork patterns.... I have made separate files for each subject and each file contains.... a lot !!
As long as my computer accepts storing them, I carry on keeping them, just in case I need one. 

Not to forget what I have in these foldesr, when I open it, I have the patterns displayed as "icons" which give me an idea of "what is what" without opening the pattern file....


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't have a lot on my computer or the zip drive I transferred a bunch of stuff to..............but, I do have over 30 years worth of knitting magazines! Had to stop my subscripitions because I ran out of space to store them!


----------



## jomac (Apr 1, 2012)

HECK NO!! Have to live to about 150 to get them all knit up. Free ones are S-O-O hard to resist.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you Kerry Ann. I'm sure some of us will snatch up those patterns.  ;-)


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello Can you tell me just how you do it.

my e-mail account is Hotmail.com and I have folders there
but isn't that still on my pc?

I am having trouble with my Ipad and I don't know who
I can call to fix it. thanks for any info, directions etc.
sitzy (christine)


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes I too had hundred on my old computer which ran very slow. I bought a new one - it runs very fast but I lost all my lovely patterns. Now I put them in a free patterns file in e-mail and not download until I really want. However it is not so easy to send them on to folk requesting a pattern which I used o do a lot


----------



## hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2011)

Don't be silly!!!!think all fiber people have patterns, fiber, etc beyond belief!!!! Lol


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

You aren't alone. I actually bought a terabyte (1000 gigabyte) external hard drive ON SALE and put my patterns on that so my PC wasn't so slow. Now I keep a backup copy of just the patterns I love the most on my PC in case that drive fails. I download the patterns instead of keeping the links. I found that the links often wouldn't connect to the patterns after awhile. Still I keep collecting more and more. There's so much out there and maybe I'm missing that gorgeous pattern I really, really need  Now if I could just stop collecting patterns so I had time to knit.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

We seem to be all the same.... Great isn't it !


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

I have hundreds of them from Knitting Paradise. I run them off and put them in a binder. I'm going to go though the ones I don't want will give them to a Library or Senior .


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

I do the same thing. But now every couple weeks I burn the saved patterns onto a disc. Now I have them but without slowing down my computer. If you're really OCD as I am, all disc are filed with a list of what patterns are on them. I do try to burn a disc based on yarn type or project.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I have learned there are websites to save items in for free. 
https://www.dropbox.com/ is one site I save patterns to, plus, I use my Kindle quite often for my patterns, so I don't have to print hard copies out, then I can delete them off my kindle, but yet my Amazon account saves them, if I really want to look for one I used there.
I'm sure there are more sites like dropbox that give you free space to save items, I know there are picture sites, that most likely you could save your patterns too also. It would just depend on what type of format files they save. 
Oh, and on Ravelry, I save to a spot on their site when I find free patterns I want to add to my "to do" list.
Judy


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

I save most in my gmail account. Then the ones I really, really like I put in a program called KnitCompanions.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I have many, many PDFs stored. I did move them to a jump drive because my computer was slowing down too. It did help to move them off. Even though I have saved thousands, I still start first with browsing Ravelry and capture many from this site. I recently reminded myself that I already have many at hand to browse for the next project! The hassle with a jump drive is that if it is not plugged in there is the extra step to access or save a pattern. May soon get an external hard drive - more storage and more likely to be plugged in and not misplaced. But, yes, saving patterns is almost as much of an addiction as knitting itself. I rarely print one. I email the pdf to my kindle. It is not a kindle fire, so occasionally the pattern doesn't translate well.


----------



## Knitkin (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Kerry Anne

Do you remember ever seeing a vest from Little Women? Meg was wearing it just after Amy fell through the ice and Jo brought her home.

Maybe it was never out there, 'cause I certainly have searched high and low! but then again, I can't believe no one would have made it, it was so nice.

Thanks, 

Nancy (Knitkin)


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

You are not alone. I have more patterns than I can possibly knit! Some patterns I only want for the stitch that I will use on something else. It is fun and even though you don't knit it the way the pattern calls for I think you learn.


----------



## Knitkin (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, Maisie, 

That's really nice of you!

I live in Franklin County.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

NOPE!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Not only do I have a lot stored in my favorites, I have file folders full of downloaded PDFs...and I recently discovered that I have different patterns saved on my PC and my laptop, which means I probably have double what I thought I did! Is there a "pattern-aholics anonymous" I should join???
Lynn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Why not print them? Buy a 3-hole punch and then insert your favorite patterns into a loose leaf binder. I staple the pages together because if there is a picture together with the pattern instructions it is more than one page. If I decide to make that item, I just take that out of the binder to have it handy. After the beginning, once the pattern is established, you can replace it into the binder for further reference if needed. This saves on computer space, and helps you retain your favorites. 

Good luck.....

MaryAnn


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Knitkin said:


> Hi Kerry Anne
> 
> Do you remember ever seeing a vest from Little Women? Meg was wearing it just after Amy fell through the ice and Jo brought her home.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Knitkin said:


> Hi Kerry Anne
> 
> Do you remember ever seeing a vest from Little Women? Meg was wearing it just after Amy fell through the ice and Jo brought her home.
> 
> ...


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have many more than I can ever knit too! My problem is I have some on paper, some in favorites on my computer, some bookmarked here and lots "Favorited" on Ravelry, not to mention other various places. Difficult to find one in particualr sometimes!


----------



## Knitkin (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks, Kerry Anne!


----------



## balston (May 28, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I do that, too... save every pattern I like. It is just way too easy!!
> 
> But, on a related matter, does anyone besides me feel slightly - embarrassed - when you try to save a pattern, and the computer asks if you want to replace the file you already saved the week before with the one you are saving now? In other words, you have saved so many patterns that you've lost track of which ones you already have?


Hey, that sounds like me! When my computer started slowing down, instead of deleting patterns, I saved them to CDs. That way, I still have them and room on my computer.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I do save a lot of patterns, and links. So I have designed a folder section on my desktop. So when I find a pattern I like I will save it to the desk top.. then after a week or so.. (when I have time) I will go through them and ask myself do I really want to ever make that?! if YES then it goes into the folder. I have one for e-books, knitting patterns, crochet patterns, sites and links, calculators well you get the idea.. 
Also its important that you look through each link because some go dormant or are removed... its frustrating to think you have a pattern and when you go to use it the site is down or has been deleted for what ever reason..
So I print off what I really like. The patterns I know I will make someday. I put them in a nice folder with those sleeve protectors and am building myself a nice little personalized knitting book. I also print off some of the knitting related material, some charts that help with sizing all the little things that help us when we can't get to the computer. Just like a real knitting book only these are all patterns I will get to 'Someday'


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

oh, does your question strike a nerve!! ha, ha! I save lots of patterns and separate the knit from crochet and list them with a descriptive word first - i.e., 'shawl-butterfly' or 'booties - high tops' I don't save as many as I used to for the very same reasons you list - even if I live to be 500 I'll never be able to make them all. I may delete garment patterns , but I save all the stitch patterns. Even if I'm not making something I like to sit and do new stitch patterns. I always have a skein of yarn on my needles that I knit (and on another skein - crochet) new stitch patterns. They end up a long knit or crocheted roll of one pattern after another. I have some bags of these worked up skeins and the process of working the stitch and comparing it - it helps me make decisions when I start a new project.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I am not really into technology - so I 'cut and paste' or e-mail them to myself and then put them into DRAFTS where they sit waiting to be retrieved. I have Recipes and Quilting there, too. Probably not the right place to store them. And is that taking up space & making the ol' computer slow? I don't know. If I really think I will use the pattern, recipe, etc. I print it right off and put it with my knitting or with recipes! Not a very good system, I must admit!


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I print them out rather than saving them to file. Then I store them in looseleaf binders by category. I don't know why I do that, though, since I rarely use someone else's pattern. Maybe my daughter and granddaughters will use them after I'm gone.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

I store my patterns on an external hard drive.....in fact I have external hard drives for many things that I store, including photo's. Keeps my pc freed up and faster for other things.....


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Those little gadgets that fit into the computer can hold a lot of stuff -- and keep your computer less cluttered.

I have a SanDisk Cruzer USB 2.0 Flash Drive

Of course, then that can get put in a safe place, never to be found again. LOL

But at least you still have all your patterns.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi my name is Diane and i am a free pattern-holic!!! 

I have 4GB full of patterns which i am going thru and deleting those that i will never make. Went thru all my arch lever files and you wont believe how many sets of the same pattern i have. lol

Maybe a good idea is to create a page under your name and put all you free patterns there for all to see and perhaps use as well.

Now for same tea and back to the clearing out!!!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

You're not the only one. In fact I just downloaded 3 this morning. I have the greatest intentions of making all 3 as Christmas presents. Wish me luck. Karol~~


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I need to do that too. My available space is depleting quickly!


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been collecting patterns for 40 years, I have a large bookcase nearly full of books and binders with patterns. I have patterns on my computer as well. My knitting collection includes 40 years worth of needles and notions. I have tons of yarn but I keep buying. It is part of the obsession and I don't mind a bit. I say delete what you absolutely will not make, then keep collecting!


----------



## Cricket918 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have stacks and stacks of magazines, pattern books and printed patterns I've printed off websites. Would be afraid to try and count them. This is one of my projects I have planned for retirement.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a whole section of patterns on my computer, sorted into folders such as scarves, sweaters, etc. 

BUT I also have TWO drawers full of written patterns, which began with many from my mother and aunt, and hundreds that are not only on the computer but printed out for use on the go. 

When I can't find one of the ones I've printed and want to use, I just print it again and then add it to the top of the stack so I can find it easier next time.

Vicki


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

I too have many saved patterns not only on the computer but I have a huge bookshelf full of magazines and pattern books. It would be a miracle to make everything in my lifetime.

I also have a huge collection of recipes that I will probably never get around to making. But they look so good, I can't resist.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> My laptop has been getting really slow recently, so I decided to clear a lot of the storage I have on it. I am astounded at the amount of knitting patterns I have stored on my 'favourites' list. If I live to be a hundred, I'll never knit them all! I'm trying to delete them from the list, but I have been working on it for the last couple of days, and it's endless. I think it will take me several weeks to make a dent! It's actually quite shameful!
> 
> I have thought about just deleting the lot, without looking at them - but just can't quite bring myself to do it. Besides, I'm posting all the free ones onto KP for you all - it's nice to be able to give something back. I've had so many lovely free patterns and advice from everyone on this forum.
> 
> ...


I don't keep them in my computer, but I print them all the time. I have a folder with inserts to put them in.


----------



## bebblady (Oct 15, 2012)

So that is why my computer is sooo slow. I will have to take care of that. Love some of the ideas for fixing the problem. Thanks!


----------



## Bowlerbeading (May 28, 2013)

How do you get all these lovely patters FREE online, and how do you store them on an iPad, please?

Am just going round the bend trying to cast on for a möbius scarf according to Cat Bordhi's dem. I really think it will have to be a straightforward scarf after all.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I have needlework magazines back to the late '50s and have moved them across country a couple times. I will not part with them.
The great thing about saving patterns to the computer? You don't have to dust them!!!


----------



## jmscheer (May 17, 2013)

Kerry, At 73 I am not all that computer savvy so I have had to printout patterns that I like and may do at some future date. I have a notebook that I categorize them into and believe me, I can use a 2nd or even 3rd notebook. Some patterns are old favorites but some are new favorites. I really try not to have more than 3 KIPs but at this time of year it's hard. I really appreciate this site with all the wonderful ideas and patterns. Just wish I could go back about 20 years to try them out with my large stash. Some of the new yarns and colors are too much of a temptation to leave on store shelves!!!!! Happy knitting!


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe that's why my computer is so slow. DH said I have too much junk and I need to put it in folders. I just can't remember how, and he gets impatient trying to teach me.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh if they are pdf's you can store them on thumb drives. I have a whole bunch of 8 gig ones that I put patterns on. Since I am multi talented and into many crafts I label them for different crafts and download the patterns to them and delete the original from my harddrive to clear it up a bit. Remember to empty the trash then do a disk clean up and defragmenting and your computer will sing to you! Really need to do that again soon myself. 
I am 61 and would probably have to live to be 200 to use all the yarn, wool patterns and associated "stuff" that I got on computer, thumb drives and stashed around the house and in any spare unused place we got (like old non working vehicles,etc...) Yes, I am a hoarder,,,,and bad part is I married a hoarder too!


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

Buy a small thumb drive and save files on that so your PC or laptop is free of them.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> My personal solution has been to send the patterns to myself in an email. I then move it to a file in my Hotmail account. that way, they are not on my computer taking up space and if ever my computer crashes, they are all safe. Plus, I can retrieve a pattern anywhere I go.


Love that idea. I have a Hotmail and a gmail account that I never use. I have notebooks with printed patters in sleeves and lots of printed patterns that are just loose and need a home in a notebook. My pattern collection is a mess. Patterns in my computer, on my bookcase on my printer. whew.......
I used to subscribe to knitting magazines but stopped because once I get them I keep them I have stacks of knitting magazines that I never look at. I think I will get rid of some and when I start looking I can't because I find info and patterns that I want to keep. I have to stop printing and sent my patterns to Hotmail. Thanks


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Donnathomp said:


> My personal solution has been to send the patterns to myself in an email. I then move it to a file in my Hotmail account. that way, they are not on my computer taking up space and if ever my computer crashes, they are all safe. Plus, I can retrieve a pattern anywhere I go.


Love that idea. I have a Hotmail and a gmail account that I never use. I have notebooks with printed patters in sleeves and lots of printed patterns that are just loose and need a home in a notebook. My pattern collection is a mess. Patterns in my computer, on my bookcase on my printer. whew.......
I used to subscribe to knitting magazines but stopped because once I get them I keep them I have stacks of knitting magazines that I never look at. I think I will get rid of some and when I start looking I can't because I find info and patterns that I want to keep. I have to stop printing and sent my patterns to Hotmail. Thanks


----------



## mamasbird (Jun 5, 2013)

No, you're not the only one. I have a bunch of patterns and yarn and I'm trying my darndest to use them up, but, I keep adding to them. No way am I going to use all these patterns, but I'm going to have fun trying.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I can see i am not alone, but imagine all those knitting patterns, plus crocheting patterns, and i quilt, i have so many patterns i can't believe i still buy or look for the freebies, i also have 2 other hard drives full of patterns, i think i may have bought a few 2 or 3 times (lol). i think i may have an addiction, call the men in the white coats.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Not a chance! I have many stored AND have printed up many. I'll never live long enough to do them all!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Taipan1 said:


> I see I'm in good company. I've been printing off a lot of patterns and putting them in shields to put in binders. Haven't gotten them categorized yet, though.


me too - though I am now getting ready to move and retire. I just sent my SIL 12 books of Cross Stitch, since even if I live to 100 I won't have time enough to do them all.


----------



## Sylviatjetton (Sep 12, 2011)

No, except that mine are printed out, in page sleeves and in 3 ring binders - several of them!


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

I also have saved patterns for a long time, have printed some and put them in binders. Since our computer was getting slow and we now need more memory, hubby was pointing the finger at me. Started deleting some I will never use. Oh dear


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont store mine on my pc I print them off because I forget to write the site down so then I loose the pattern so I have thousands of knitting and sewing patterns in folders so I can do them in turn I will probably never get around to doing them all in my lifetime but not to worry


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Not by a long shot are you the only one!I print mine out and have then categorized in binders. Not being too good with the computer I was afraid to try and save them for fear I would accidently erase them. I told my daughter to donate all my Patterns,yarn,needles,etc. to the knitting group at our local senior when I no longer need it.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Put them on a thum drive. Gives more room on puter to download more


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

No, you're not alone. I tend to keep magazines - thank goodness my husband collects comic books; he can't say anything about my collection!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

evesch said:


> Oh if they are pdf's you can store them on thumb drives. I have a whole bunch of 8 gig ones that I put patterns on. Since I am multi talented and into many crafts I label them for different crafts and download the patterns to them and delete the original from my harddrive to clear it up a bit. Remember to empty the trash then do a disk clean up and defragmenting and your computer will sing to you! Really need to do that again soon myself.
> I am 61 and would probably have to live to be 200 to use all the yarn, wool patterns and associated "stuff" that I got on computer, thumb drives and stashed around the house and in any spare unused place we got (like old non working vehicles,etc...) Yes, I am a hoarder,,,,and bad part is I married a hoarder too!


You can do a copy and paste of webpage patterns onto a word document and save it to be burned onto a CD. That way you don't end up with a slew of saved favorites.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

all of the above that have answered before me......(when I started reading the posts, I thought......"yup, do that" so many times that to save time I am posting my first sentence!!) LOL!"


----------



## cindy krebs (Apr 18, 2013)

I have many many binders with patterns i thought i would make some day dont know when but some day ( about 20)


----------



## Sophieroz (Dec 31, 2012)

I am surprised to learn so many have patterns stored on computers. I print all of them out and store them in files as Gailp does. I like to go through them in person.

How does one send them as e-mails and what is the advantage?


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

Ditto. I too have oodles of patterns, but hate to get rid of them, because as in the past, I've gotten rid of stuff, and them am looking for it a couple of weeks later. Call me a
pack rat.


----------



## sabiha (Sep 20, 2013)

no ,you cant be the only one-we all end with with more than we need of things
it is good that you are going to share them
that is all we can ever do share what we have-yet so few of us end up doing that


----------



## weteach4ulinda (Oct 16, 2011)

You are not the only one. I asked my DH to move a file box to the living room so I could sort out and file more patterns.....he could hardly lift it. He asked "When are too many of those patterns enough?" Never I replied. Can't stop downloading and I will not live long enough to do MOST of them. Oh well! Linda


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sitzy said:


> . . my e-mail account is Hotmail.com and I have folders there
> but isn't that still on my pc? ...


No, it's in your Hotmail account wherever _that_ may physically be located; it's not on your computer, and you can access it from *any* computer, not just the one you have now. HOWEVER, unless they've changed things, a Hotmail account left un-accessed for a month simply vanishes and everything filed in it too. I learned that the hard way. I lost some Yahoo accounts the same way, but it was a three-month period. The rules may have changed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> Why not print them? ...


The cost of printer ink is why, not to mention the sheaves of paper to organize. Electronically saved is easier, if less fun to browse than the hard-copies.


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in the club too!!! I see all these wonderful patterns online, so I print them off!! If I live to be 100 I will never make them all. It's on my list to go thru them & discard the ones that I am unlikely to make...


----------



## terrywebster (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm putting all of my patterns on a flash drive.


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

thumper5316 said:


> Yes, that is a good start. I will also scan the patterns that I like in magazines. Then I can get rid of the magazine. I've even done that with patterns on books an then sold the book. When I have a good many of them I burn them onto a CD and then I can delete them off of my computer and don't have paper or binders taking up room. A removeable hard drive is also good for this purpose. They are cheap and store a lot.


I'm not "brave" enough to get rid of any magazines, but I do tear out pages not related to patterns or instructions. It's surprising how many advertisements, etc. are in each one.

Not only do they weigh less, but also take up less room on my bookshelves.

One thing I've done with paperback knitting and crochet books, is have them spiral bound to make them more user friendly. I also did this with my music books--so much easier to keep them open.

Do you get the idea that I'm addicted to all of my hobbies? Ha.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Bowlerbeading said:


> How do you get all these lovely patters FREE online, and how do you store them on an iPad, please?
> 
> Am just going round the bend trying to cast on for a möbius scarf according to Cat Bordhi's dem. I really think it will have to be a straightforward scarf after all.


All the lovely free patterns can be found on websites such as Ravelry.com. You could type 'free knitting patterns' into the google search engine, and see what pops up - and of course, we all offer up free patterns on this website too. I'm afraid I don't know how to store them on iPad, but if you don't get any answers here, try posting it up on KP as a separate question.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The cost of printer ink is why, not to mention the sheaves of paper to organize. Electronically saved is easier, if less fun to browse than the hard-copies.


But... I always am afraid that my computer will crash and everything will be lost, or a power failure on the night I want to knit something new. You probably wouldn't be surprised that I can knit and crochet very well in the dark! So I have binders with my crochet and knit and also my cards.


----------



## ECLAIRE117 (Apr 8, 2013)

I can see I'm in great company!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I have patterns on the desk top computer, laptop computer and on the stand alone hard drive as well. Could be thousands between the various storage places. So....no you are not alone
Jane


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

momskii said:


> But... I always am afraid that my computer will crash and everything will be lost, or a power failure on the night I want to knit something new. You probably wouldn't be surprised that I can knit and crochet very well in the dark! So I have binders with my crochet and knit and also my cards.


That's the beauty of a portable hard drive. Your computer may crash but your patterns aren't on it.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i, too, am a patternholic! only mine are printed out and in binders everywhere!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Goodness - I can't believe the amount of responses I have had! I can see that I am in fabulous company. :-D


----------



## meetoo (Nov 20, 2011)

I have printed off the ones I hope to knit, and am in the process of finding a binder large enough to take them all! I know I will never ever get them all completed, but I can dream, can't I? (hahahah) scarf, sweater, wash cloth - it doesn't matter - if it looks good, print it off!!!! :wink:


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, I'll never be able to use all the patterns I've collected, on paper and in the computer. But when I see them they look so great, and maybe just maybe I'll want it, and won't be able to find it!


----------



## merrick10uk (Nov 6, 2012)

I have mine on an external hard drive which I attach by usb to my computer when I need to  this frees up the hard drive on the computer and keeps it all safe too - hope this helps x


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm going to put my patterns onto a USB, I've decided. I'm not sure how to do it, but I can ask my son to show me. I do wonder what will happen to my stored patterns if anything happens to the computer.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Heavens no! You are certainly NOT the only one!!


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I'm going to put my patterns onto a USB, I've decided. I'm not sure how to do it, but I can ask my son to show me. I do wonder what will happen to my stored patterns if anything happens to the computer.


You can transfer your stored patterns to the external hard drive.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't delete: save. You'll miss one someday.
Save in a way that doesn't take up computer space and organize by category. You never know what will enhance a project or spark an idea.
Ellen


----------



## Becky O (Aug 10, 2011)

I went thru my patterns and discovered duplicates of many.
Some were the same patterns----
only the names had been changes to protect the innocent.
I tend to write my patterns down for easier access when I travel some place.
BUNNY


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see if someone can find the sweater pattern.
Was it form little women? I can't see the post on this page.
And I too, have saved patterns on flash drives, in email, and as I stated before, came upon a dropbox site that gives free space to face documents. 
I haven't saved too often when it asked if I wanted to replace, but I figure that is because I have already saved lots of the same patterns in different locations.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to mention about saving patterns on flash drives, I always fear the day I won't be able to afford to pay for internet, and will still have all those patterns on my flash drives to sort through!
Great thinking about what happens if you save on your computer, if something happens, and I have had to do it quite a few times, reformat my hard drive, and everything is lost!
Flash drives, usb sticks, drop boxes, storage on ravelry, are great places to store you patterns.
Oh, and as I stated, cloud drives which are storage spaces off your computer too.


----------



## FarmerJo (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to have binders full. Then my son talked me into putting them on computer. As soon as I got rid of the binders, the computer crashed and 20 years of patterns were lost. Now I put everything onto a removable hard drive, so even if the computer crashes I still have my patterns! Maybe if I still had the original collection, I might be close to 1000, but now it's just a few hundred. But I'm getting there!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Knitting patterns, crochet patterns, beading patterns, quilting patterns, stuff that I've seen and like (such as how to make a bird bath with terra cotta pots), and anything else I see and like. I occasionally do a back-up to the central location my son has set up in our home network (he lives next door). I wonder if I can figure out how to retrieve stuff from that storage so I can delete stuff from my own hard drive. Hmmmmm . . . .


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

How ironic! I was just on Ravelry clearing out my library of things I thought I would knit/crochet. And I am with you, if I live to be 150 (I am older than you, probably) I would never get all of these made up. It is an addiction. I just put some more on today because they said they would not be free in a couple of days. Oh well, better than being an alcholic or drug addict!!!!!!


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

The knitting patterns are the picture books for adults. You will never be bored or depressed looking at all the great pictures. I see a ball of yarn and I know exactly what I want to make. Having a really big stash is like having my own yarn store. I knit every day eight hours and love every minute.


----------



## Barbie Doll (Apr 19, 2013)

I find myself doing the same thing daily. Don't know how many I have but I have two notebooks full and still printing.....


----------



## elainesak (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking at it differently, I don't save patterns because I know I'll make them, rather as ideas to inspire me for other projects...it's not always the exact pattern that I'll make, but maybe a 'part' of that pattern I particularly liked - an edging, a neckline or...whatever catches your eye.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

Could you store them on a jump drive? Then you could take them with you where ever you go...wouldn't that be lovely? And they said you can't take it with you!


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

No, I would imagine not. I have patterns dating back 40 0dd years, but they are basic things which never date. These days I am laminating them and then filing them in lever arch files, for easy removal and use. I have 6 files organized according to category e.g. men's/ ladies/children etc. I would be reluctant to get rid of many of these patterns as they are useful - but space is a problem.
Jules


----------



## Bee Bee (Aug 27, 2012)

I do the same...have binders full of patterns and also have most of them saved on my computer. Never, in ten lifetimes, could I use them all, but enjoy going through them to find projects I might enjoy.


Gailp said:


> I too have a huge collection of patterns! What I do is print out the ones I think I may one day make and then put them in binders by category. You can get those plastic page protectors at any office supply store. I love all my patterns!


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

If you store things to your hard drive in a document folder, it will not slow you down. If, however, you put them on your desktop, big mistake. The work-around is to put a shortcut to the pattern on your desktop while saving the document in a folder (Mine is named Knitting - go figure). Never download programs directly to your desktop: create a folder for downloads or use the space that Windows has already designated for downloads. 

Clear all the garbage off your desktop. The only thing to leave on the desktop should be your trash can and short cuts. You make a short cut by going to the document or program, right click and choose "Create shortcut". 

To save some effort on moving your documents or programs that your created on the desktop, right clicking also give you an option to move the item or to copy it to another place.


----------



## Krn2g (Aug 7, 2013)

I am a new knitter but still i have collected lot of patterns. I know I am not going to knit all the patterns,but when I see something new I keep adding it to my file.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

I too have a lot of patterns, some printed out and put in 3 ring binders and others I put on cd's.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Welcome to the club! I have my patterns stored in 3 ring binders. I keep patterns in folders for my 2 daughters; my 2 grand kids and for myself. The plus is that when I need to make something I can go to my folders first and then search for patterns stored in my notebooks. I store them in my computer and print them out as well.


----------



## alese (May 16, 2012)

put them on a large thumbstick or three


----------



## Downtonature (Jun 7, 2011)

No, you are in good company with the rest of us. I have printed them out, which makes many notebooks all sorted into different categories -- sweaters, men, babies, etc. Anyone out there doing the same thing that I do?


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I print them out, so I end of with piles of paper patterns which I try (operant word here) to keep organized by type of pattern. It's a losing battle as whenever I look through them to try to decide what to make next I mess up the piles. It's really quite hopeless, but I love having them all to look at.
Ellie


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Hooray for Flash Drives. Oh, and the folders and sub-folders and the VN (very nice) and the MD (must do) and the printed "for sures" in sleeves and binders are at hand. We all need our dreams and passions.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Do like I did - I got a 1 terabyte external disk for storing patterns. That should last me the rest of my life! :- )


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in the same category. Just can't resist printing and saving patterns. I must do at least one a day and it adds up quickly. And then I see patterns and wish I had saved them and didn't. I guess I'm a patternaholic! Lots of fun though.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I save many patterns in different types. They are all filed in binders neatly in plastic pages. I love having them. My Mother was a knitter and saw no use of computers. She is gone now and I often think that if she could just see the patterns I get off the computer, she would have liked them. Yes, I collect and enjoy!!


----------



## wjwitch (Jan 15, 2013)

you certainly are not alone - I can not get rid of my "old" computer because I can't bear to lose 100's of the patterns stored on it -and don't want to clog up the "new" computer with those files ! LOL


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

jobailey said:


> I save most in my gmail account. Then the ones I really, really like I put in a program called KnitCompanions.


jobailey, I searched on line for this program, need to dig a little deeper, but how does this program work?
Is it an expensive program to buy?
Thanks for any advice you can give me on this program. 
It looks much more advanced than what I would need to just save patterns in.
Judy


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

thumper5316 said:


> You can do a copy and paste of webpage patterns onto a word document and save it to be burned onto a CD. That way you don't end up with a slew of saved favorites.


Thanks for your comment. I was thinking of storing at least some of my patterns on CDs and wondering that system would work as well as the thumb drive. That would also be an easy way to take patterns with me when I travel.


----------



## huntm0103 (Sep 24, 2013)

My solution is to buy more flash drives. They are cheap and store a lot of information. I can't bring myself to delete a pattern after it is saved.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Definitely do not go out and buy up all the silver bullets (obscure reference to the Lone Ranger TV series). I have 8 three-ring binders packed full of printed knit and crochet patterns. What a ton of paper and ink! :? 

Meanwhile, I have finally "discovered" the advantage of saving patterns to a "my patterns" or "my favorites" file on Knit Picks, Knitpicky and other online pattern sites. It's pretty simple to learn and it saves lots of space on my computer and in my bookshelves.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

jdh said:


> jobailey, I searched on line for this program, need to dig a little deeper, but how does this program work?
> Is it an expensive program to buy?
> Thanks for any advice you can give me on this program.
> It looks much more advanced than what I would need to just save patterns in.
> Judy


Above references to Knit Companion:

Here is a link to an earlier discussion on KP about Knit Companion. You may want to do a search on KP for other software also--I have seen several discussions in the past.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-66676-1.html


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

No, your not alone...I have 6 4 inch 3 ring binders.. Each pattern is in it's own plastic cover. And I have a huge file on my desktop filled with "oh boy, I looove that pattern" in it. I did buy a flash drive but haven't gotten around to moving then there yet.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

immunurse said:


> Definitely do not go out and buy up all the silver bullets (obscure reference to the Lone Ranger TV series). I have 8 three-ring binders packed full of printed knit and crochet patterns. What a ton of paper and ink! :?
> 
> Meanwhile, I have finally "discovered" the advantage of saving patterns to a "my patterns" or "my favorites" file on Knit Picks, Knitpicky and other online pattern sites. It's pretty simple to learn and it saves lots of space on my computer and in my bookshelves.


What happens to these patterns when the designer or owner of the pattern decides to "pull it", do you lose it from your online pattern storage site?


----------



## TONI268 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have 2 apple laptops (very old) I use them to hold patterns and stuff on them.


----------



## TONI268 (Mar 24, 2013)

NellieKnitter said:


> What happens to these patterns when the designer or owner of the pattern decides to "pull it", do you lose it from your online pattern storage site?


I copy the patterns to a word documents and save them in My Document Knit/Crochet folders.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

lol - oh yeah. I don't have tons of yarn in my stash, but I have hundreds, getting close to a thousand, patterns I know I will never, ever make.
I printed mine off and put them in a folder. Got them off the computer but didn't have to delete them. Simply wasted a couple of reams of good paper and ink!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

No, I have 6 USB drives, no smaller than 2GB each (one 32 gb) and 3 CDs with both knit and crochet patterns. I think I have duplicates, since there's no good way to catalog, but I still think I have about 15+ Gb worth of patterns. 2-3 lifetimes would be needed.  But I use a lot of them for inspiration only. It's fun to collect patterns. At least hoarding patterns doesn't make a mess (as long as it's all digital!) 

BTW, I only print out the patterns I use, store each page in a plastic page protector. I save them for a while, but if I don't make them twice in 2-3 months, I get rid of the print out.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

I also have several patterns. I copy all of them to a USB stick and I don't have to worry about losing them or having too many taking up my computer space. I use 8GB or 16GB. They hold alot of info.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

NellieKnitter said:


> Thanks for your comment. I was thinking of storing at least some of my patterns on CDs and wondering that system would work as well as the thumb drive. That would also be an easy way to take patterns with me when I travel.


There's also a program called CutePDF or any print page to pdf program. Lots of them are free. So you can load the URL, if you like the pattern, print to pdf and voila, no hard work!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

I just started a binder with my favorites so that I don't have to keep going to the computer and printing them out each time I want to use one. Sometimes I can't find the one I want because I have so many.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I not only save them to my computer but have printed out the ones I thought I might make soon and when I go back to look through them I will find three copies of the same pattern. If I spent half the time knitting that I do searching for new patterns I would really accomplish a lotttttttttttt.


Kerry Anne said:


> My laptop has been getting really slow recently, so I decided to clear a lot of the storage I have on it. I am astounded at the amount of knitting patterns I have stored on my 'favourites' list. If I live to be a hundred, I'll never knit them all! I'm trying to delete them from the list, but I have been working on it for the last couple of days, and it's endless. I think it will take me several weeks to make a dent! It's actually quite shameful!
> 
> I have thought about just deleting the lot, without looking at them - but just can't quite bring myself to do it. Besides, I'm posting all the free ones onto KP for you all - it's nice to be able to give something back. I've had so many lovely free patterns and advice from everyone on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

You could store the patterns on thumb drives. I have one for accessories, a couple for vests, and 6 for cardigans. That way they are sorted and stored. Thumb drives are available anywhere you buy office supplies, computers, and even at Taget and other department stores.


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> I not only save them to my computer but have printed out the ones I thought I might make soon and when I go back to look through them I will find three copies of the same pattern. If I spent half the time knitting that I do searching for new patterns I would really accomplish a lotttttttttttt.


ditto!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> Yes, we are all addicts, but I don't think KP is the place to heal, lol! We just support each other and carry on collecting :lol:


That means we are all enablers, giving one another encouragement to continue with our addiction. What's the harm anyway? Much better to spend your time & electronic space on knitting than wasting your time & money at a male stripper bar! Just saying....


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> You could store the patterns on thumb drives. I have one for accessories, a couple for vests, and 6 for cardigans. That way they are sorted and stored. Thumb drives are available anywhere you buy office supplies, computers, and even at Taget and other department stores.


I wound up with too many thumb drives & asked for an external hard drive for Christmas 2 years ago. DH got me one that holds 1T and my daughter says I'll never be able to fill up all that space. Hmmmmm, we shall see......


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Why don't you store them on a disk? They will be readily available for you for future use.

I also "collect". I have books that go back in years. I also have my own designs on my computer, listed in categories of Hand Knit, Machine Knit or Crocheted Patterns. My sister just found some books in a garage sale that went back that went back to the 1970's. There was even one dated 1949! Of course,for this book, the information typed is not done the way we see it now. She was able to buy a whole bag of books and magazines for $2.00!! Need I tell you whose house these books wound up in? Then, there are also the ones I really do like from other websites. They are good to have for references.

Hope you are enjoying what you make!!!!


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

kikifields said:


> lol - oh yeah. I don't have tons of yarn in my stash, but I have hundreds, getting close to a thousand, patterns I know I will never, ever make.
> I printed mine off and put them in a folder. Got them off the computer but didn't have to delete them. Simply wasted a couple of reams of good paper and ink!


I always print double-sided to save on paper and set my printer on the lowest greyscale to save ink. I don't often print out the picture unless I need to keep referring to it as I knit & when I do print the picture, I do it in B &W if possible/practical.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Categorize them in looseleaf binders: Knitting Patterns, Crochet Patterns, Etc. Then categorize each binder in sections: Adult Patterns, Childrens' Patterns, Toys, Houseware, etc. I would also like to suggest you keep the most current in the front of each section.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not so computer smart as a lot of you SO I print them all! I have binders full of everything I think I want to make some day---TOO many but I can't bring myself to get rid of any either!!! Not enough time to knit either!


----------



## Sue Anna (Feb 11, 2013)

I just told my DH last night - "if I spent the time knitting that I spend looking and saving patterns I might be able to get some of them worked up!"
Wonder if I will be able to remember how I filed them or where!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm not so computer smart as a lot of you SO I print them all! I have binders full of everything I think I want to make some day---TOO many but I can't bring myself to get rid of any either!!! Not enough time to knit either!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Byrdgal said:


> I'm not so computer smart as a lot of you SO I print them all! I have binders full of everything I think I want to make some day---TOO many but I can't bring myself to get rid of any either!!! Not enough time to knit either!


SO SORRY this is printed twice!!!! Slip of the finger!


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just my opinion, but if you were to loose your electricity you would not be able to get to the ones stored on your computer etc. I say that because of Hurricane Sandy, the floods in Colorado and all the other things that are happening. So, I print out patterns I want to knit and put them with the yarn I purchased to knit the project. I don't usually buy yarn unless I have a pattern I want to use it for, except for sock yarn, I have enough of that to knit a dozen pair of socks easy. I also have some printed out that I love the pattern but haven't purchased the yarn to make it. If I collected hundreds of patterns I think I would put them on a flash drive. As it is now I don't have hundreds of patterns unless you count the ones in magazines I have. And by the way, I am a relatively new knitter, so give me time.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

I stop saving patterns but I enjoy looking at them. I make a promise to myself that I will only make and knit my own patterns and share with you all. I don't know how long that will last!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> I always print double-sided to save on paper and set my printer on the lowest greyscale to save ink. I don't often print out the picture unless I need to keep referring to it as I knit & when I do print the picture, I do it in B &W if possible/practical.


I print double-sided,too. I just got a new printer and finally figured out how to set it for B&W instead of color.

For most computer patterns, I copy them into a Word document, delete any references and pictures that I don't need, double space if the pattern is all "scrunched up" in a tiny print and increase the print to a readable size before printing.

If a KPer has posted a picture and linked the pattern to Ravelry, I usually print the member's picture instead Ravelry's because it is often better and more detailed.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

I love Office One Note for organizing my patterns. I'm in the process of categorizing them into appropriate groups (hats, cardigans, babies, men, mitts & gloves, etc).

On each pattern's title tab I make up a descriptive name such as Bulky Blue Garter Scarf, anything to give me a visual. It saves me time having to look at all the individual patterns.

I also use Evernote on my ipad & sync it with my desktop so everything eventually everything gets to One Note.

BTW, thanks to whoever it was that informed that pdf's take up less space. That is great to know because I was planning to switch to pdf files in order to use the app I just downloaded to my ipad. Knit Companion is a free app that looks like it could be really helpful & even more so if you use pdf files.

I use my working copies on my tablet as much as possible and mark all my notes, changes & row/stitch/pattern counts right on the tablet. So this way, I don't print out very much anymore at all. After I'm finished a project it goes into a "completed" section of One Note.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

If only! It's an obsession, I swear. I know I'm never going to knit all those patterns.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I collect both yarn and patterns. I never thought of it as actually collecting as it just happened over the years. I started knitting when I was 12 and picked up crochet in my late twenties. I am now 70 years old. Can you imagine the amount of hard copy patterns I have? No computers back when I started. Now I do have a lot of patterns on my computer also. I keep transferring them to a flash drive so it keeps my computer uncluttered. There is no help for us. I have patterns I know I will never make, but I just can't bring myself to throw them away.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Presently I have 18 one inch notebooks full of printed patterns in every catagory I could think of. Plus a 4 inch notebook with nothing but flower patterns. I have to have "hands on" references, not on my computer screen. Does that answer your question?


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

After having assorted computer issues with files and the like, I started saving things onto a flash drive. I keep the drive in the box that I store extra hooks and needles in so I know where it is. My husband only knows about the ones I print ha, ha, hee hee .....


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

AnDee said:


> After having assorted computer issues with files and the like, I started saving things onto a flash drive. I keep the drive in the box that I store extra hooks and needles in so I know where it is. My husband only knows about the ones I print ha, ha, hee hee .....


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Or in my case, which two computers the majority are on! Am seriously considering up to 4 GB hard drive for next computer so that I can take the load off of these 2.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I think we all do this, but may I suggest you buy a memory stick or flash drive which you can then save all patterns etc on and unplug when not in use. You just plug it in and scroll through when you want a particular project. they are only 7-9 dollars for a small 8GB .....they are invaluable and do not clog up your hard drive.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

While I am very new at knitting I do not have a lot of patterns. I do have a big binder with ones I printed out.
However, I have been quilting a long, long time and I have many, many, many patterns; free ones and paid for ones that I feel I could start a store. I know there is a lot of money tied up in these. and yes, I feel ashamed sometimes.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Kerry Anne, it's generous and gracious of you to offer to post your free patterns on this forum for everyone to access.

In the USA, "free" is not the same as "anyone's to republish." It might be the same where you live.

Sometimes people and companies give patterns away to encourage people to visit their websites. If the patterns become available elsewhere, they lose traffic., and ad revenue, or the chance to upsell.

If there's a URL on your copy of the pattern, you could post that to direct us to the website of the publisher!!!


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

lost patterns after a fire in 1977, gradually rebuilt again, love the internet for patterns.Have boxes of patterns, magazines,books etc . Yet brought a new pattern last week that I liked, different to any I seen before and have already used it to do a baby jumper. We can never have too many patterns. Hubby brought me wool for a jumper / cardigan,but having trouble finding one to knit.He had on a jumper I made a few years back and thought that's the one I want to do, so after christmas presents, I can start that


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have so many pages bookmarked that it's on my to do list - to go through them and actually only keep things that I am likely to use


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Actually, I have been thinking about moving them to a flash drive I have so many.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Byrdgal said:


> I'm not so computer smart as a lot of you SO I print them all! I have binders full of everything I think I want to make some day---TOO many but I can't bring myself to get rid of any either!!! Not enough time to knit either!


I did the same thing for recipes! I started watching cooking shows back in 2006. I was addicted! So I started going to the websites and printing all kinds of recipes, because I was planning on making it all! lol I have four 3-ring binders full of recipes AND a whole bunch that I never filed. I seem to be over that more or less. :/


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

ssusan said:


> Hello there fellow Michigan knitter. You are very close to my home.


 :lol: I would say that, based on where your avatar says you're from, you are not in The Mitten at the moment.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

My pattern stash, on computer and printed off, is many times larger than my yarn stash. I'm afraid it's become a problem for my laptop as well! How does one sort and delete? Not only does it sound time consuming- it also sounds painful!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not very far off. I have them stored all over the place. One of these days I will get them all on one file, and I just know that there are multiple copies of some of them.


----------



## clmobry (Jun 16, 2013)

I just moved to a much smaller place and am trying to find room for what is important. I have saved files, PDFs, etc. I have printed patterns(my favorite)and filed in binders by category. Now that 'jump' drives are so cheap, I think I will save to that format. One for hats, one for shawls, etc. Would save many trees! How many hat/scarf/shawl patterns do I need?


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I do that, too... save every pattern I like. It is just way too easy!!
> 
> But, on a related matter, does anyone besides me feel slightly - embarrassed - when you try to save a pattern, and the computer asks if you want to replace the file you already saved the week before with the one you are saving now? In other words, you have saved so many patterns that you've lost track of which ones you already have?


Guilty :!:  :!:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Yarn Happy said:


> I started saving mine as a PDF file, they us less space that way.


I convert just about all of mine to PDF.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup!


RoxyCatlady said:


> I do that, too... save every pattern I like. It is just way too easy!!
> 
> But, on a related matter, does anyone besides me feel slightly - embarrassed - when you try to save a pattern, and the computer asks if you want to replace the file you already saved the week before with the one you are saving now? In other words, you have saved so many patterns that you've lost track of which ones you already have?


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

YES. I do collect patterns. Most I will never have time to make, but...the patterns are here and I am NOT parting with any simply because my level of expertise keeps rising...albeit very slowly.

My collection goes back over 50 years, and what I find fun is to be able to pull a pattern forward to today that was published way back when....and have it be relevant to today's styles. 

I often share, as there are some patterns that do not suit me or that I do not find challenging enough, but all are just worth storing both on my hard drive and in commercially printed form. 

Confirmed...knit, crochet and sewing...pattern pack-rat!!  

Lisa


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I just got my new issue of Creative Knitting magazine in today's mail. There is a cowl pictured on the front cover that I am just going to have to make for myself. It is really cute and different. It has a ring through the stitches on the one end and the other end wraps around the ring ant then buttons with three small decorative buttons. The pattern is in the magazine. After the bazaars are over and I don't have to make any more items to sell, I am going to make this cowl. Also, this magazine has a nice section on learning the art of short rows. It is very informative. So happy I subscribed to it.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

As this computer has a CD rewrite, I now have thousands on CDs I lost so many before that I store tham in a downloads folder and then transfer. But I also have a huge number on paper too. I'm now colour coding the CDs.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I 'cleaned' out my patterns and couldn't believe how many I had. Really wanted to keep them and printed the ones I kept. Now I have notebooks!


----------



## ditto (Feb 4, 2013)

NO you are not!! My favorites list is full plus I have a 4 inch binder over flowing, a box full and a stack in my hidden cupboard!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

get yourself a flash drive and it holds tons of stuff and it is a very small thing.


----------



## puttytatlady (Sep 24, 2013)

Don't feel bad. You are in very good company. I've got a Room full of patterns and am still buying nice ones. It's a sickness I swear it is (lol).


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

I also have a serious problem with collecting patt's. my fav. list is beyond control now...lol , I started to clear some out , but will take a long time . The thing is- I clear out 10 or 15 of them and then add more, so will never get ahead of them.. I suppose I am out of control ...lol :shock:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Linday said:


> I have a massive collection of patterns and it grows on a daily basis.


Yep, me too!


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> My laptop has been getting really slow recently, so I decided to clear a lot of the storage I have on it. I am astounded at the amount of knitting patterns I have stored on my 'favourites' list. If I live to be a hundred, I'll never knit them all! I'm trying to delete them from the list, but I have been working on it for the last couple of days, and it's endless. I think it will take me several weeks to make a dent! It's actually quite shameful!
> 
> I have thought about just deleting the lot, without looking at them - but just can't quite bring myself to do it. Besides, I'm posting all the free ones onto KP for you all - it's nice to be able to give something back. I've had so many lovely free patterns and advice from everyone on this forum.
> 
> ...


NO!! You are definitely not on your own there Girlfriend!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I store mine in folders have 2 shelves in a book case plus keep some on the computer, some I probable never use but when you see them you think you will knit them I like to make a couple of copies of each pattern that I use regularly


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> What happens to these patterns when the designer or owner of the pattern decides to "pull it", do you lose it from your online pattern storage site?


Yes, I think so. Also, I have found that when we store blogs etc. (containing patterns) for a long time, they can simply disappear when you go to look at them. Sometimes when you click on the actual blog, a description of the item will come up on the computer beside it, with details and I have found that by googling, I can sometimes re-locate the blog or pattern that has gone missing.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> What happens to these patterns when the designer or owner of the pattern decides to "pull it", do you lose it from your online pattern storage site?


On second thoughts, only if it is stored maybe on 'favourites' but if it's a download/pdf, it becomes yours. I copy and paste the details of those patterns which don't download and then file it under 'documents', so in a sense it becomes my property.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

AmyClaire said:


> Hi Kerry Anne, it's generous and gracious of you to offer to post your free patterns on this forum for everyone to access.
> 
> In the USA, "free" is not the same as "anyone's to republish." It might be the same where you live.
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing it out. I'll do that. I usually post up the website containing all the free patterns, although I did make the mistake of posting up a couple of pdfs without thinking about it. Someone pointed out my mistake and I have been extra careful about it ever since.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

cainchar said:


> My pattern stash, on computer and printed off, is many times larger than my yarn stash. I'm afraid it's become a problem for my laptop as well! How does one sort and delete? Not only does it sound time consuming- it also sounds painful!


You can do what I am now doing - transfer them to a flash key/usb, then if you need to free up the space on your computer, delete. But only once it's safely stored elsewhere. If you use external hard drives, it frees up the space without losing the patterns. Don't delete otherwise - it's a waste of all that time spent collecting and you may never find the pattern again! KP members here have given lots of different suggestions, so you might find one that suits your needs. Good luck!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have to say that this whole thread is making me feel a lot better. 
I have tons of knitting patterns stored on my computer. My computer is very slow, but I don't think it's the knitting patterns... or at least, the knitting patterns are significantly aided by all of my pictures (OK, maybe I should put my 2011 & 2012 pictures onto CDs or something... but I can't be blamed for keeping my 2013 photos on my computer for awhile - I just got married on Aug. 4 & I have all of the about 500 pictures my uncles took on my computer)... but I think my collection of patterns & pictures are rivaled by the sheer number of Powerpoint etc. files I need for teaching! 
I also feel much better about the stockpile of sewing patterns I have, mostly stashed in a large Rubbermaid container in a closet... sewing patterns I have mostly used, but also some I haven't had the chance to use (I have a pattern for a Scarlet O'Hara dress, complete with the pattern for the enormous petticoat/hoop skirt underthings).


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a large folder, I had collected cross stitch patterns for a year, and they are in one arch file in my cudboard. Since I've learnt to knit and crochet, I have two beginners books and two or three magazines stored again in my cudboard. The most I have is on my phone, 600+ kitting and crochet patterns and still growing, also have 300+ sites's saved with patterns on them and still ever growing.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> I just got my new issue of Creative Knitting magazine in today's mail. There is a cowl pictured on the front cover that I am just going to have to make for myself. It is really cute and different. It has a ring through the stitches on the one end and the other end wraps around the ring ant then buttons with three small decorative buttons. The pattern is in the magazine. After the bazaars are over and I don't have to make any more items to sell, I am going to make this cowl. Also, this magazine has a nice section on learning the art of short rows. It is very informative. So happy I subscribed to it.


That sounds a good magazine. I am still not happy with the way my short rows turn out.... Might see if I can get it here. Thank you.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Gailp said:


> I too have a huge collection of patterns! What I do is print out the ones I think I may one day make and then put them in binders by category. You can get those plastic page protectors at any office supply store. I love all my patterns!


This is what I do as well and find it so easy to find a pattern I or a fellow knitter wants.


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Gailp said:


> I too have a huge collection of patterns! What I do is print out the ones I think I may one day make and then put them in binders by category. You can get those plastic page protectors at any office supply store. I love all my patterns!


This is exactly what I do! Now I have to find a new source to buy the plastic sheet protectors as my Office Depot closed this summer! And find a place to store my 3-ring binders!!


----------



## mamahen (May 26, 2011)

hawknitr13 said:


> This is exactly what I do! Now I have to find a new source to buy the plastic sheet protectors as my Office Depot closed this summer! And find a place to store my 3-ring binders!!


I get mine from Sam's Warehouse.

Regarding Office Depot, you might try to order from them on line. They might not charge shipping since their store in your area closed. I have ordered items and not had to pay shipping charges.

Worth a try.

I just thought of Walgreen--in the school supply section.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> I have to say that this whole thread is making me feel a lot better.
> I have tons of knitting patterns stored on my computer. My computer is very slow, but I don't think it's the knitting patterns... or at least, the knitting patterns are significantly aided by all of my pictures (OK, maybe I should put my 2011 & 2012 pictures onto CDs or something... but I can't be blamed for keeping my 2013 photos on my computer for awhile - I just got married on Aug. 4 & I have all of the about 500 pictures my uncles took on my computer)... but I think my collection of patterns & pictures are rivaled by the sheer number of Powerpoint etc. files I need for teaching!
> I also feel much better about the stockpile of sewing patterns I have, mostly stashed in a large Rubbermaid container in a closet... sewing patterns I have mostly used, but also some I haven't had the chance to use (I have a pattern for a Scarlet O'Hara dress, complete with the pattern for the enormous petticoat/hoop skirt underthings).


Oooh! I fancy a Scarlet O' Hara dress!


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have started spreading around where I keep patterns, some are on my computer, some I print, and some I send to my Kindle.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I have an external hard drive that I keep all my patterns on. That way they don't clog up my computer.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

We are one special club!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Pam


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> Oooh! I fancy a Scarlet O' Hara dress!


I think it's a Butterick pattern... I've made Renaissance-style dresses, so I figured what the heck... I just haven't had an excuse to haul it out & make it. Maybe I could convince my husband to dress up as Rhett Butler...


----------



## willers (May 10, 2013)

Thank you Donnathomp for the great idea of storing patterns on hotmail or any other e-mail cloud. I have already started e-mailing my dowloaded knitting patterns to my gmail account for storage and easier accessiblity.

willers :-D


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Not hardly, my friend. I'm up to four CDs right now. Not to mention some on thumb drives. :lol:


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

How do you move them to an email account? Can I do that w gmail?
Thanks


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> I think it's a Butterick pattern... I've made Renaissance-style dresses, so I figured what the heck... I just haven't had an excuse to haul it out & make it. Maybe I could convince my husband to dress up as Rhett Butler...


Thank you; I'll have a look. I wish I was talented enough to make my own knitting patterns - I love Victorian clothes and it would be wonderful to copy clothes from the past and bring them into the present. Ahhhh ... I can dream ;-)


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel, I have the same problem.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Ditto here and I still gather more!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> Thank you; I'll have a look. I wish I was talented enough to make my own knitting patterns - I love Victorian clothes and it would be wonderful to copy clothes from the past and bring them into the present. Ahhhh ... I can dream ;-)


Hi!
Simplicity does a great job on their costumes, too. Another excellent source is patternsoftime.com. In fact, I'd almost recommend them more than Simplicity or Butterick, especially if you're looking for more historical accuracy. I made my husband a doublet for Christmas using one of their patterns. He loved it & wore it to a Ren Faire. Actually, here... In the picture, I'm wearing items from a couple of Simplicity patterns. He's wearing a doublet (unfastened) from a Patterns of Time pattern, along with a linen shirt from a Simplicity pattern. We both have cloaks... either from a Simplicity or a McCall's pattern, I can't recall, but it was too warm to wear them that day. 
As far as Victorian era clothing goes... well, their main bit of flash in that era seemed to come from *lace*... collars, sleeve cuffs, etc. And that *is* something that you, as a knitter, could do.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I too am a pattern junkie. I save mine to a file on my computer called patterns divided by category ie knitting,crochet,sewing,quilt,jewelry (beading projects),and then by baby,sweater,cowl,afagan,etc. Periodically I save to a flash drive so if computer crashes I won't lose them. I really need to learn to use drop box or Amazon cloud. Also have a bunch download to my kindle fire and I transfer those to the computer because fire has died twice,I'm on my third all replaced free by Amazon but lost everything saved on fire. If I want to make a pattern I email to my kindle fire email account and read the pattern from there so I don't have to always print out but some patterns are easier to follow printed ie charts that you can check off rows. This is probably TIM sorry.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

I too am a pattern junkie. I save mine to a file on my computer called patterns divided by category ie knitting,crochet,sewing,quilt,jewelry (beading projects),and then by baby,sweater,cowl,afagan,etc. Periodically I save to a flash drive so if computer crashes I won't lose them. I really need to learn to use drop box or Amazon cloud. Also have a bunch download to my kindle fire and I transfer those to the computer because fire has died twice,I'm on my third all replaced free by Amazon but lost everything saved on fire. If I want to make a pattern I email to my kindle fire email account and read the pattern from there so I don't have to always print out but some patterns are easier to follow printed ie charts that you can check off rows. This is probably TIM sorry.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

NOPE!!! I have 3 flash drives with patterns on them plus my computer has some on it. PLUS......... I have about 10 3" binders full of printed or bought patterns. 

Isn't it nice to know that you are not alone in this happy knitting world? :-D


----------



## Knitkin (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Grandma Paula, 

I wonder if you might remember a magazine cover, probably in the 2000's, of a women's vest that was white and brown or charcoal? Or do you think I could find it if I put the query out on the Internet? or to each magazine...........?

Thanks, 

Knitkin (Nancy)


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

kmckinstry77 said:


> Hi!
> Simplicity does a great job on their costumes, too. Another excellent source is patternsoftime.com. In fact, I'd almost recommend them more than Simplicity or Butterick, especially if you're looking for more historical accuracy. I made my husband a doublet for Christmas using one of their patterns. He loved it & wore it to a Ren Faire. Actually, here... In the picture, I'm wearing items from a couple of Simplicity patterns. He's wearing a doublet (unfastened) from a Patterns of Time pattern, along with a linen shirt from a Simplicity pattern. We both have cloaks... either from a Simplicity or a McCall's pattern, I can't recall, but it was too warm to wear them that day.
> As far as Victorian era clothing goes... well, their main bit of flash in that era seemed to come from *lace*... collars, sleeve cuffs, etc. And that *is* something that you, as a knitter, could do.


Wow! Those clothes are great! I especially love your bodice :thumbup:


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> My laptop has been getting really slow recently, so I decided to clear a lot of the storage I have on it. I am astounded at the amount of knitting patterns I have stored on my 'favourites' list. If I live to be a hundred, I'll never knit them all! I'm trying to delete them from the list, but I have been working on it for the last couple of days, and it's endless. I think it will take me several weeks to make a dent! It's actually quite shameful!
> 
> I have thought about just deleting the lot, without looking at them - but just can't quite bring myself to do it. Besides, I'm posting all the free ones onto KP for you all - it's nice to be able to give something back. I've had so many lovely free patterns and advice from everyone on this forum.
> 
> ...


no you are not


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder to copy patterns to a flash drive or CD. My computer has been very slow too and I knew I needed to clean out some files but I haven't done it yet.


----------



## puttytatlady (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you soooooo much for making them available for all of us.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

I have thousands of patterns on my computer. When I switched from a WindowsXP computer to an iMac, I got one with 2 terabytes of hard drive, so space is not a problem. But I will never, EVER live long enough to knit them all! :-O Chalk it up to yarn/pattern/knitting insanity, I guess.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Categorize them: Sweaters, Hats, Gloves, Mittens, Doilie, Men, Women, Children, Etc. This will definitely help.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

If you remember the magazine's name/year(and month if you remember this), enter this and a description of the pattern.
Hopefully, this will help. I have done similar and it did give me what I was looking for.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Seeing as there are 18 pages of replies, I would say you aren't the only one, Kerry Anne. I know I have thousands of patterns stored on my computer and thousands more printed. Have to move the stored ones to a flash drive before I have a major crash! Will I ever knit them all? Hardly. But they are fun to go through when I'm looking for a new project.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Kerry Anne said:


> Wow! Those clothes are great! I especially love your bodice :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

Why not categorize them and burn to a DVD? I have had to do this with the recipes I collect. Never, ever will I be able to try all of them, but I always have a "go to" of recipes I think I'll like. So far my collection of patterns has not got out of hand.


----------



## celrobic (May 9, 2012)

I have tons of patterns too. Maybe someday when I retire I'll use more of them!


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

That sounds like good idea!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I know most of us have the DVD-RW drives...but some could enjoy the 25GB or 50GB of the Blu-Ray discs. MUCH better than the 4.7GB or 8 that SOME DVD discs can accept.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The Blu-Ray drives are down to about $70 USD. I wonder what new thing is coming out?


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I plead 'guilty' to the above also. Have segregated into categories and sub categories and sub/sub cats. I would have to live more than 9 cat lives to be able to use them all. I have favourites and print them out. Lucky for me my swap buddies use similar patterns so I am able to 'weed out' some this way. Other than that I have them on a USB to get them off my computer.


----------



## gamoo (Dec 29, 2011)

Me too! Me too! I keep buying ink for the printer as I print out so many and then I save in my knitting folder on the computer. Right now I cannot go thru them as I must finish my last ???? afghan for grdsn. Then I have tons of wool and I want to make small things so I can use up lots of the wool. Two grdsns. want hats for the winter, so I am planning to make a few for each so they can give to their roommates at school. Need to clear up my stash before my dtr. sees a great bargain at her house selling and brings it home to me. Cost me a fortune for boxes to save all the wool. Speedy I am not, oh well, I still have many years to finish all that I want.


----------



## SweetPandora (May 9, 2013)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I do that, too... save every pattern I like. It is just way too easy!!
> 
> But, on a related matter, does anyone besides me feel slightly - embarrassed - when you try to save a pattern, and the computer asks if you want to replace the file you already saved the week before with the one you are saving now? In other words, you have saved so many patterns that you've lost track of which ones you already have?


I thought everyone did this 

Have a great day


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

SweetPandora said:


> I thought everyone did this
> 
> Have a great day


Me too!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

I too have far too many patterns and every time hubby drags me into a charity shop I head straight for the patterns - rarely buy any but love looking at them. In fact although I have lots both on the computer and in verious other places there is just one pattern I want to knit again but cant find the pattern anywhere in fact I'm wearing it now even though its about 40 years old (yiks) Should I ever come across it again I do have the wool ready!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pstabach said:


> I don't think you are the only one. I have many stored in my favorites, but probably even more saved on a flash drive! I too have started going through them bit by bit to discard the ones I will probably never make


I too have scads of patterns and have been wondering how to take them off the computer. What should I buy to do this? I'm not altogether computer savy.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

add me to the list!


----------

